# Looking forward to olympic wrestling Thanks to MMA.



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Wondering how many others out there got hooked on MMA and as a result will now be interested in GR Wrestling (which just seemed kinda weird to me before.)

Also, The Olympics are just around the corner, so why not have an Olympic wrestling discussion.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Greco Roman wrestling sucks.

Freestyle is so exciting. Pumped for friday.


----------

